# Color Dyes on Silver Poodles



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I did, Manic Panic Pink....


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

tortoise said:


> Once my puppy's color clears and he gets disqualified from the show ring or gets over 15", I want to dye him. I really wanted to get an ice white poodle so I could dye, but temperament is more important than color, so I got the silver mpoo.
> 
> Has anyone dyed a silver? Any photos?


 I'm just curious, why is he going to be disqualified? 

As far as dye, I don't see why you couldn't once he is cleared, although the silver _may_ distort the color a bit, especially if you choose a lighter color. Obviously, Ladywolfe's color choice was dark enough! Very cute!! I would love to try dying Trev, unfortunately he's black as black can be! I would have to bleach him; no thanks!!!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> I'm just curious, why is he going to be disqualified?


I think he is going to be too big. He is 4 months old and 13". There is a local He has an umbilical hernia that the vets won't repair unless he is neutered at the same time. He has white spots inbetween the pads of his feet.

Other than that  he is very nice. Maybe a little long in the back? Or maybe I haven't mastered the puppy cut.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

tortoise said:


> I think he is going to be too big. He is 4 months old and 13". There is a local He has an umbilical hernia that the vets won't repair unless he is neutered at the same time. He has white spots inbetween the pads of his feet.
> 
> Other than that  he is very nice. Maybe a little long in the back? Or maybe I haven't mastered the puppy cut.


Aww, too bad, he's really pretty.  I've heard that sometimes poodles that are going to clear to silver or blue get white hairs in their pads, so maybe that's all that is?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Ladywolfe said:


> I did, Manic Panic Pink....


That looks really good for color intensity! What brand is that dye?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> Aww, too bad, he's really pretty.  I've heard that sometimes poodles that are going to clear to silver or blue get white hairs in their pads, so maybe that's all that is?



I got interrupted with half a sentence hanging in there. Sorry! I was going to say that there is a show very close to me when he is 7 months old, in May. If he is under 15" - even by a hair - I will take him. That will decide what I do with him. My only purpose in showing is to have fun, learn show coat/maintenance/clips, meet people, see other pretty dogs.

I expect to be disqualified. That way I will not be disappointed!


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

tortoise said:


> That looks really good for color intensity! What brand is that dye?


As anyone with a punk-leaning teenage spell would be quick to point out...um, was that just me? Manic Panic is the brand of dye, not the name of the color. Can be found at our local skateboard/poster shop. Also beauty supply places. Semi-permanent, and comes in GREAT colors! I think relatively non-toxic, but dont' quote me on that.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Izzy is silver, and she is frequently dyed. I use Avatar brand. she is a medium silver, I am attaching a pic of her not dyed so you can see what her natural color is lol


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I was my understanding that a lot of silver poos puppies have white hairs between their pads. Thats one way you can tell black from silver or blue.


----------

